# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الرد على: و لست بصائم رمضان طوعا

## محمد سامر البابا

بسم الله، الحمد لله، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله، و آله و صحبه و من والاه، أما بعد:


فقد نشرت في ديواني الشعري الأول مقالاً عنوانه: (الأمثل في الرد على الأخطل) و فيه رددت على بعض أباطيل الأخطل.
و في هذا الموضوع أنقل بعض ما كتبته في هذا الصدد.


يعد الأخطل من أبرز الشعراء في العصر الأموي و قد كان نصرانياً، و يرى جمع من النقاد أن جرير و الفرزدق و الأخطل هم أفضل الشعراء في العصر الأموي، و قد ذكر ابن عساكر هذا الخبر عن الأخطل في كتابه (تاريخ دمشق):


ذات يوم دخل الأخطل على الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان و أنشده من شعره فأعجب به عبد الملك و طمع في إسلامه فقال له: يا أخطل: أسلم تسلم، فأبدى الأخطل استعداده للدخول في الإسلام و لكن بشروط: و هي أن يحل له عبد الملك شرب الخمر، و لا يكلفه بحج البيت الحرام، و لا يكلفه بصيام شهر رمضان، لكن عبد الملك لم يوافق على هذه المساومات من الأخطل، فقال الأخطل هذه الأبيات:


و لست بصائم رمضان طوعـاً *** و لست بآكل لحم الأضاحي
و لست بزاجر عيساً بكوراً *** إلى أطلال مكة للنجاح
و لست بزائر بيتاً بعيداً *** بمكة أبتغي فيه صلاحي
و لست بقائم أبداً أنادي *** كمثل العَير  حــي علـى الفلاح
و لكني سأشربها شمولاً *** و أسجد عند منبلج الصباح


و معنى (العَير) أي الحمار.


و بسبب هذه الأبيات منع الخليفة الراشد عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله الأخطل من الدخول عليه عندما تولى الخلافة لأن هذه الأبيات فيها إيذاء للمسلمين كما نقل هذا الخبر الأبشيهي رحمه الله في كتابه: (المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف).


و قد أردت أن أوفي دين الأخطل الذي في عنق المسلمين و أرد عليه بطريقتين: التصرف في أبياته و نظم أبيات جديدة.


الطريقة الأولى: التصرف
تصرفت بأبيات الأخطل السالفة كما يلي:


و لست (بتارك) رمضان طوعـاً *** و لست (محرماً) لحم الأضاحي
و لست (بتارك مبرور حج) *** (أحج البيت أحظى) بالنجاح
(و يا شوقي إلى بيت عتيق) *** بمكة أبتغي فيه صلاحي
و لست (بقاعد إن قال داع) *** (كريمُ الصوت) حــي علـى الفلاح
(و لست بشارب صهباء دنيا)*** (سأسجد) عند منبلج الصباح


الصهباء: اسم من أسماء الخمر.


الطريقة الثانية: النظم الجديد
نظمت أبياتاً جديدة أرد على الأخطل:


و لست بآكل خنزير رجس *** و لست بشارب قذر الخمور
و لست معلقاً أبداً صليباً *** شعارَ الكفر يا خُسْرَ الكفور
و لست بتابع أهواء قوم *** تجارتهم تبور مع الفجور
و لا أرضى دياثتكم  فسحقاً *** فما الديّوث  كـفء للغيور
مصير المسلمين إلى حبور *** و أهل الكفر باؤوا بالثبور


الدياثة: فقدان الغيرة و الخجل، و الديوث هو الرجل الذي لا يغار على أهله و لا يخجل.
الحبور: السرور و الفرح و البهجة.
الثبور: الهلاك و الويل.


و البيت الرابع لا يعني أني أرمي جميع النصارى بالدياثة فهناك نصارى شرفاء يغارون على أهلهم لكن الدياثة هي سمة غالبة اليوم في النصارى الغربيين غير العرب و صار الزنا في ثقافتهم أمراً طبيعيا مثل شرب الماء.


المصادر:
قاموس المعاني: www.almaany.com

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

سلمت يمينك على هذا الرد الجميل 
والاخطل أستلكه جرير استلاكاً وعيره بنصرانيته ولا اعلم في الادب العربي من هجى نصارنياً كهجاء جرير للاخطل ومن ذلك قوله:
والتغلبي مغلب قعدت به ... مسعاته عبد بكل مكان
سوقوا النقاد فلا يحل لتغلب ... سهل الرمال ومنبت الضمران
لعن الإله من الصليب إلهه ... واللابسين برانس الرهبان
والذابحين إذا تقارب فصحهم ... شهب الجلود خسيسة الأثمان
من كل ساجي الطرف أعصل نابه ... في كل قائمة له ظلفان
تغشى الملائكة الكرام وفاتنا ... والتغلبي جنارة الشيطان
يعطى كتاب حسابه بشماله ... وكتابنا بأكفنا الأيمان
أتصدقون بمار سرجس وابنه ... وتكذبون محمد الفرقان
ما في ديار مقام تغلب مسجد ... وترى مكاسر حنتم ودنان
غر الصليب ومار سرجس تغلبا ... حتى تقاذف تغلب الرجوان

----------


## محمد سامر البابا

حياك الله أخي ماجد العتيبي و شكراً على مرورك و تعليقك الكريم الذي أثرى الموضوع.
صدقت، فجرير هجا الأخطل بقصائد قوية.


و من قصائده التي تعجبني قصيدة يقول في مطلعها:


حي الغداة برامة الأطلالا *** رسماً تحمل أهله فأحالا


و فيها يقول:


قَبَحَ الإله وجوه تغلب إنها *** هانت علي مراسنا و سبالا
قَبَحَ الإله وجوه تغلب كلما *** شبح الحجيج و كبروا إهلالا
عبدوا الصليب و كذبوا بمحمد *** و بجبرئيل و كذبوا ميكالا

----------


## محمد سامر البابا

رأيت أن أعيد تصرفي بأبيات الأخطل السالفة بشكل أحسن و أجود، الأبيات الآن هي:


و إني صائم رمضان دوماً *** و إني آكل لحم الأضاحي
و حجي ليته في كل عام *** بحج البيت أحظى بالنجاح
فيا شوقي إلى بيت عتيق *** بمكة أبتغي فيه صلاحي
و لست بقاعد إن قال داع *** كريمُ الصوت حــي علـى الفلاح
و لست بشارب صهباء دنيا *** سأسجد عند منبلج الصباح

----------

